# A la recherche des 25 Go disparus... :confused:



## 3ali1 (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à vous,

Je travaille sur un MacBook Pro 2,4 GHz Intel core 2 duo, avec Mac OSX 10.5.2. 
G voulu installer windows et g suivi la procédure en ouvrant "assistant boot camp". Ce dernier me demande quelle quantité de mémoire je souhaite allouer à Windows et je l'ai réglé à 25 Go, ce qui m'a laissé 19 Go de libre pour le Mac. 
Seulement voilà, pendant l'opération de partition, l'ordi a planté. Et en redémarrant, je découvre qu'il n'a y a plus sur mon disque système que 19 Go de libre, sans que la partition PC n'ai été crée. 25 Go ont donc disparus.

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourrons me donner une une solution à ce problème.


----------



## yorukaze (3 Juin 2008)

Je n'y connais encore pas grand chose a osX vu que je recois mon premier MB en fin de semaine mais si tu relance Bootcamp il voit les 25Go deja alloué ou pas?


----------



## zazthemac (4 Juin 2008)

Tu relances simplement lassistant bootcamp et tu auras l'option "supprimer une partition botcamp"

et zou le probleme est réglé..

j'ai voulu partitionner un iMAC ca a planté et j'avais perdu mes 12 Go, j'ai fait cette manip et ca a marche


----------

